# Design Clipping



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

So I was surfing the web and came across this:











So, who has done design clipping? I think it looks like fun, and I plan on attempting it this spring!


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

best one i ever saw


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's another one I found crazy! Wish I was that talented with the clippers.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

A few I found


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Annanoel said:


> Here's another one I found crazy! Wish I was that talented with the clippers.


I saw this one at Midwest Horse Fair. Can't remember if it was Andes or Wahls that did this demonstration though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

these are so coool


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Those look awesome!! I should get clippers.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I bet dog owners are jealous they don't have this big of a canvas to display their designs on! Lol! Very cool!


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

courtneyraae said:


> these are so coool


My thoughts exactly!!! I'm totally borrowing my husbands clippers and doing this next spring! I promise to come back here and post the pictures! :lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I bet dog owners are jealous they don't have this big of a canvas to display their designs on! Lol! Very cool!


Sorry this is the dog groomer in me...


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> I saw this one at Midwest Horse Fair. Can't remember if it was Andes or Wahls that did this demonstration though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I didn't see this one. I did watch them do the demonstrations though it was amazing. I wish I would have gotten a video! The guy and gal doing it had them clipped WITH a design in no time.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> Sorry this is the dog groomer in me...




OMG! That is too much! ****! Ok, i'm thinking dog people are a little extreme. I love the bison dog and the Steelers football uniform dog! The Ninja turtle is just crazy!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I did a pretty lame desighn this year (it was a crescent moon) but it was supposedly supposed to be for a show but it was canceled so now its just looks like a C  people are like why does he have a C on his butt? I just reply his name is Crescent and its supposed to be a Crescent Moon. (I was going to be the man on the moon for the show)


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Kind of a stupid question, but how to you get the hair to return to normal when the hair grows back-- im looking into doing the one with their name


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ The hair will grow back normal


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhh I feel like such an idiot!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you know if these were done with stencils?


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Army wife said:


> Do you know if these were done with stencils?


I read on one of them that some people use stencils, but some people do free had them.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Elizabethan87 said:


> I read on one of them that some people use stencils, but some people do free had them.


I can't imagine free handing this sort of thing!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Casey02 said:


> A few I found


I LOVE this one!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

My husband just got a new clipper set (for people use) for the holidays and Jax's big ol' winter coat has been wearing on me... don't tempt me people! :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am on a search for a skull & cross bones stencil now! I am sure if I tried free handing a design, it would look like the horse was worked over by a drunk rat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

The skull and cross bone was free handed, if you are talking about the dog ones. Most of them are done free handed as well


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I did large hearts 








Inspired by that photo, freehand, as well as a fleur de lis.


Basically you just need chalk, freehand the design on so it is even on both sides and then go. Remembering that the direction the hair grows is going to affect symmetry.

It's not super tough (I am no artist by any means) but just takes patience. I give myself at least 3 days to complete a design, and you will need smaller clippers.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

These are really neat!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

omg! I've never had any want/need to clip my horses, but now I am so intrigued...

If I did it in, say, springtime when they have their huge fuzzy winter coat... once they shed out to their summer coats, would the design be gone? I could be wrong, but I'm picturing the clippers cutting the coat shorter than even a natural summer coat.


I just dont want to have a weird partial design all summer... I do show and stuff lol.

Anyway, some of those are AMAZING!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

SnowCowgirl said:


> omg! I've never had any want/need to clip my horses, but now I am so intrigued...
> 
> If I did it in, say, springtime when they have their huge fuzzy winter coat... once they shed out to their summer coats, would the design be gone? I could be wrong, but I'm picturing the clippers cutting the coat shorter than even a natural summer coat.
> 
> ...


As long as you clip before Dec 21st (in the north hemisphere), the horse hasn't started growing summer coat, so the design will shed out with the winter coat.


----------

